# Get out of my space!



## Jmm4 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a super sweet black German Shepherd, she's nearly 3 years old. She is a wonderful dog but she bugs me with constantly sticking her rather large nose in my face. The major problem I have with this is that she likes to eat poop (working hard on this) and her mouth disgusts me. If I start petting her she immediately gets right up to my face and will NOT move. I push her away, she comes right back. Tell her no, she doesn't listen. I say go lay down, she sticks her nose in my eye. I've had her for almost a year and she has always been pushy like this. Is there a way I can teach her to GO lay down? And stop sticking her nose in my face? Thank you 

Julie


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I have no advice for the space issue, but i got my girl out of the poop eating phase by giving her a small amount of pineapple daily.


----------



## Jmm4 (Dec 31, 2012)

Pineapple? I'll try it...how much? Why does it help? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmm4 (Dec 31, 2012)

I should also mention that she sticks her Nose in other places she shouldn't...like the baby's diaper, the trash can, the toilet bowl, dirty laundry, the COUNTERS! Grr that gets me angry when she steals food from the counter...and boy is she sneaky too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Something about nutrients that the dog isn't getting enough of. My boss recommended it to me. I give Koda one slice every other day.


----------



## Jmm4 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hmm ok well I'll try it but I did take her to the vet already for the issue and he said it wasn't due to nutrition. So we have just been more careful about picking up poop constantly. If there is no poop to eat, well, problem solved lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmm4 (Dec 31, 2012)

This is her by the way 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmm4 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bum pity bu mp


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Sometimes people will train a dog to NOT do something by putting the bad behavior on cue. Then, the dog stops offering the behavior (apparently- I've never used this method) because it wasn't cued. So there's that...

...And then, maybe your girl just like smelling things. Have You considered doing K9 Nosework classes with her? Give her nose a job. Personally I think this is a great idea.

But again- if I had a dog that _consistently and often_ repeated a behavior I didn't like, I might just give the first option a try to see if it really works or not. Try putting it on cue.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok- seriously this is so awesome that I want to find a bad behavior my dog does in order to try it!!


----------



## Jmm4 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wildo I loved that video, thanks for posting it. Never even crossed my mind to put it on cue but it makes sense!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jmm4 (Dec 31, 2012)

Also I've never thought about doing nose work with her but I bet she would be outstanding and have lots of fun with it!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I agree. I've heard of the training method before but have never tried it. I was going to find some link (via google) to direct you to and randomly found that video. I just favorited it. What a cool idea!! I could definitely see it working for you. Remember to keep your rate of reinforcement high.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ahhh, she loves you  But I do understand how frustrating it is!! My girl is constantly putting her nose in my bum <sigh>


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

wildo said:


> Ok- seriously this is so awesome that I want to find a bad behavior my dog does in order to try it!!
> 
> Putting a Dog's Unwanted Behavior on Stimulus Control (to get Rid of it)-Clicker trained Jumping - YouTube


This is really wonderful.
so much talk about working with the dog rather than against, but have never seen it applied.


----------

